# More tractor companies?



## gerald (May 20, 2007)

Hi there,

Great site - loads of info!

I was wondering if it would be possible to add a couple of further tractor makes to your forums for us Europeans.:winky: 

Such as:

Claas
Renault
McCormick

Regards,


G


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Gerald! How is this for starters? Your thread will be the first post to this section. Enjoy! I look forward to learning about what you guys use on the other side of the pond. :cheers: If this section gets a lot of traffic I can break it down into individual sections for each European tractor brand.


----------



## electrarc (Aug 12, 2011)

gerald said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Great site - loads of info!
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

What about Ferrari/BCS/Pasquali and also AC? Greeting from Australia. Great site!!

Cheers Zac


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..gerald.. I am sure Kau will be able to help you with that question..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

More than three years later, I think not Walt!:lmao:


----------

